# Favorite Leather Leash?



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm upgrading from nylon and rope to leather and would like to know what brand your favorite leather leash is! Preferably ones that can hold up during lunging


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

As you are in the US, check out the Leatherleashstore. I'm 99% sure this is where my mum ordered a show lead and martingale from, but I can double-check to make sure. Both the leash and martingale were well made, and they can handle an adult German Shepherd without any issues (in the specialist ring the dogs pull into the leash so you don't want anything too flimsy). 

I love a good leather leash. That's all we have here.


----------

